# qwasher Pressure Washer Extension Hose Review.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well im sure many have seen the Extensions you can get for the standard Power Washer Hose the Manufacturer Supplies.

A lot come with just a 5mt or 6mt hose...

Now if i put the washer 2 foot from the middle of the car this been a polo, i can just about go half way round one way and vice versa without moving the washer.

However thats to direct the spray not actually physically get the lance half way round.

You also have the problem of if a tug to far of the hose will have the washer fall onto the car... yes ben there done that...:wall:

As for trying to get round the Rover just forget it, its lift and move around.

Total pain in the Gluteus Maximus...:wall:

Tangled cables twisted cables dragging hoses through the mud, untangling everything..... GGERrrrr.

So having tried the cheap B&Q extensions, cant be done well not simply and total pain and not great quality... even the staff say about 90% come back mostly as they dont even fit what they say they will....:lol:

So ummed and arred a good few times on and off for months always saying to myself "you dont use the darn Power Washer that much its not worth it" so always talked myself out of it...:lol:

Well started using the Washer More and decided i have sold a few bits on ebay ill pay out of that...

So first i thought get the 10mt especially as i didnt want to waste the existing hose that would give me 15mt despite the fact i could have gotten a direct replacement but wasting the original.... I thought yeah that will do nicely.

Forever after best bargain it cost the same postage for the 10mt or the 20mt....:lol:... Yes you Know whats coming...:lol:

How when talking myself out of an extension do i jump to 20mt from 10mt just because it costs the same postage....:wall::lol:

Well i talked myself into it as we have 2 cars in our home so could get round both at the same time....:lol:

No No not just that...:lol: That was the starting point though...:wave:

At times if im using the power washer i may come across something that i need another item for, and thats inevitably in the man cave...:lol:

Now power washer stood at the side of the road while i toddle off... despite having been a very reasonable price may not be so reasonable to replace...

No one likes to have anything stolen.

Now to actually pick up all the hoses the electric extension the power washer. Yadda yadda... yeah a real Maximus pain....

However with my uber long extension.......:lol:

Not an Issue, as i can have the Power Washer behind the 7ft gates the power cable reaches inside the hose and i have plenty of hose to do all the way down the drive and write round the car whichever it is with no problems.

Should i need to nip in or want a break i walk back with the lance picking up some of the hose only to save dragging it, open gate put lance down drop the gate bolts simples...:thumb:

Neither do i have to drag anything other than the Power washers lance hose around the car so no tangles no trips etc... Result....:thumb:

Still not cheap but im very very happy with the reduced hassle and more security for my equipment as a result...:thumb:

Now after the long winded intro whats it actually like...

Well we know where we can get these from and the delivery was very speedy in fact mine came in a Day...:thumb:

Now packaging was simple but very effective and certainly kept the weight down...:lol:










Wrapping off...










Now as stated i went for been able to connect my existing hose to the new one for maximum length.... You can go for the direct replacement so cutting out the joining of the two...

Now here are the connectors... I put the PTFE tape on before taking the picture...Both fittings look and feel sturdy top quality items.. just dont drop the threaded end to much before connection as the threads could get damaged beyond the ability to thread together...










The left one will connect directly to the power washer and the other will thread into the existing hose end that would normally connect to the Power Washer...:thumb:

Below the existing hose connector and the extension awaiting joining together...










Now connect them up...










Then Threaded...










Total doddle and all done by hand pressure.

Now the other end connects to the power washer...










Again simple enough, only thing is if your fingers are very large getting the fingers in to tighten the thread could be a little bit of a hassle ... but then again i have big hands and fingers and no issue... i only mention as the standard hoses connection is a deeper tapering affair... In the case of the Nilfisk 120 here...:thumb:

Both ends sealed fine and in use not a drop of water spilled from either connection....:thumb:

I do really like the fact that the construction means in this case the shoulders to the connection fittings are kept off the ground so dragging the hose will not damage them...:thumb:










As mentioned no water leaks its just the fact it was raining....:lol:

But tests need to be done....:lol:

The whole quality of the item is great, a nice weight to it...:thumb:

Quality of fittings...:thumb:

Sealing ability...:thumb:

Flexibility superb...:thumb: In Fact the week link was the standard hose only in that its possible to kink the standard hose...:wall:

However the Extension moved with ease no kinking and tangle free... the original hose could get wrapped up with all the back and forth and round and around but the extension even made this virtually redundant and the extension hose itself was fine.

After doing one car that was outside i came back in did one on the drive and then the folding camper on the lawn all with no need to move anything other than dragging the hose back and forth.

The hose when it came to packing up did not even seam to have any abrasion . The Coating to its metal core doing a great job and feels even good in the hand with no slimy slipping feel to it.

Wrapping the hose up at the end could be a hand full but then again i did get 20mt....:lol:

Still it disconnected from the Power washer body Fine...:thumb:

Wrapped up easy no twisting back and forth to take the tangles out like on the standard one...:lol:

The size of my hose... could make the power washer topple over when hung on the back as it is a fair bit of hose there... however spreading it over the handle and the main body posed no toppling issues for storage.

So it certainly wasnt cheap, but it is quality and it does make the job a much less faff for me in anycase....:lol:

However i have a power washer and 25mt hose for £100... i did say the washer was cheap...:lol:

Thank you all for your patience if you manage to stick with the review to the end...:lol:...:wave:..*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*qwashers Pressure Washer Extension's Prices.*

*10mt Extension Hose to add to your existing Hose... £29.50 plus £9 Postage.

20mt Extension Hose to add to your existing Hose... £58.50 Plus £9 Postage.

There are also ones that are direct replacements for your existing Hose only Longer than Standard.*


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice, I fancy one of these myself. Can I ask where you get it from? I have a bosh pressure washer.

Did you notice any difference in pressure with the extra lenth? will the pressure washer be working harder to push water through therefore shortening the life of the pressure washer?

I would like one of these as it is a pain to keep moving cars around when doing the saturday clean of the family fleet at home (up to 8-10 cars sometimes)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CM TDI said:


> Nice, I fancy one of these myself. Can I ask where you get it from? I have a bosh pressure washer.
> 
> Did you notice any difference in pressure with the extra lenth? will the pressure washer be working harder to push water through therefore shortening the life of the pressure washer?
> 
> I would like one of these as it is a pain to keep moving cars around when doing the saturday clean of the family fleet at home (up to 8-10 cars sometimes)


Didnt find any drop off in pressure..... Cannot even hear the power washer it was so far away...:lol:

The Ebay Seller is qwashers... Location Settle...

Contact Him about having one with a suitable connector for the Bosch just incase its a different thread.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i used qwashers years back for a hose one of the most sturdiest hoses i had ever laid eyes on.


----------



## phaseolin (Oct 21, 2010)

I have one of these for my Nilfisk E130 and it is superb quality. So much better than the rigid plastic thing that came with the washer that kept getting twisted. Service is really good from qwashers as well.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

another satisfied customer here

ive had my extension hose nearly two years now and still as good as day 1


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Many thanks for writing this review :thumb:. It has helped me a lot in working out what to get from qwashers for my recently purchased and as yet unopened C110.3-5 from Nilfisk .

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3628305#post3628305

Amazing though that the hose can cost much more than the washer itself . Oh well it does seem to be a quality product that one hopefully won't need to buy more than just the once.

I'm still undecided though about whether to go for the extension hose option OR the replacement hose option.....decisions decisions . The ''quick release'' feature which I believe is optional does seem like a very clever thing but I wonder if its really needed or not. I guess most people would just leave the hose connected to the washer all the time.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank You,

funny post :lol:


But sir....


Why You use this crappy original kinky hose :tumbleweed:

It is a PITA


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Why ptfe a 'dry' screw on connection? The internal o ring seals the pressurised water...........................................the screwed part just keeps it together.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

maersk said:


> Why ptfe a 'dry' screw on connection? The internal o ring seals the pressurised water...........................................the screwed part just keeps it together.


Force of plumbing habit from compression fittings.

Must get the review up for the quick release version ive had it about a year and its great cures my only gripe i had about connecting to the powerwasher... 25mt house i have now and a quick coupler to the powerwasher.... sweet...


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Considering the quick release attachment...looking forward to your review .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ill try and get the pics found out and hosted tomorrow...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Review of Q.washer quick coupler now up...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281111​*


----------

